# Luv them Chukars



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

I really hate to post pics these days. Hate to give away hunting area's etc. But, Ive found the mother load on Chukars out on the west desert. Kind of a long drive from the house, but well worth it for sure.

Here is a quick pic of a morning hunt after the first covey went squeeling out from under my feet. Plan to really get after them the next few months!

Later,

SD


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time congrats on the birds. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You still owe me a chukar hunt...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad you got into em! You also make me feel better knowing I'm not the only one using a SBE to hunt chucks!


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I hunt in the west desert too and numbers seem low this year. Please PM me your location :lol: .


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on the birds ! I need to get after the chukars now that the weather has cooled.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Niiiice!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i know EXACTLY where that is. I guess i will be going chuckar hunting tomorrow. ..... lol lol j/k

Nice job, glad to see i aint the only one hunting the devil chicken with a lab.


----------

